# Craftsman GT 5000 Kohler 23HP Pro air cleaner cover



## Rkingguy77 (May 29, 2021)

Craftsman GT 5000 with Kohler 23hp I recently got this GT and I had to pull the carb apart to clean it. When I took the air cleaner cover off a little round ball bearing about 1/4 inch in diameter fell out onto the ground I did not see where this came from and now I am not sure where it belongs. All of the diagrams that I found online do not show this goes. Does anyone have any ideas???


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Rkingguy77, welcome to the forum.

One thing for certain, it doesn't belong in the air cleaner. It may be an extraneous lost part from a repair shop?? Or it might be a plug for the carburetor?? Have you used compressed air to blow out an orifice on the carburetor?


----------



## Rkingguy77 (May 29, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Rkingguy77, welcome to the forum.
> 
> One thing for certain, it doesn't belong in the air cleaner. It may be an extraneous lost part from a repair shop?? Or it might be a plug for the carburetor?? Have you used compressed air to blow out an orifice on the carburetor?


Thanks for the reply This fell out from the air filter housing as I was removing the plastic cover I hadnt even unscrewed the filter element yet


----------

